# What kind of fish can I put with Triggers?



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

what kind of fish would go with Bluechin T, Crosshatch T, Niger T, and Pinktail T's? thanks for the advice.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks for the answers.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

large puffers, eels, large angels, large wrasse

pretty much any predetor fish that is larger than the trigger, I recomend getting all your fish then adding the trigger last, there are a few exceptions like the Niger Trigger that is more docile and not as aggressive as hume, clown

undulated trigger in my experience is a sloitary fish, dont even try it

my favorite triggers are the queen and the clown, have owned both and they both kick ass


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> large puffers, eels, large angels, large wrasse
> 
> pretty much any predetor fish that is larger than the trigger,..


agree,,







maybe Snowflake eel + Cat shark + one big venomous Volitan lion and rocks covered with some big Aiptasia anemones?
Big aggressive tank? yummy!


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks guys!


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

i would get picasso triggers


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

I agree with micus but remeber triggers have been refered to as the piranhas of saltwater tanks


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

eels and some puffers


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

and i aggree with jebus and micus


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

no starfish!!!!!!!! lol......... and plan on loosing some snails and crabs......... and watch the little pieces of live rock grow across your substrate......... i had a clown and 4 stripe with my huma..........


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

-=BOB=- said:


> mr_meanor said:
> 
> 
> > large puffers, eels, large angels, large wrasse
> ...


 that sounds like the tank you want









just be carful cause triggers can get big


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks for the advice.


----------

